# Snakehead in Schuylkill



## TunaFish

http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/13418343.htm


----------



## 1fishinmusician

It's startin to look like some wacko is stocking the rivers on the east coast with snakeheads


----------



## Tricky Rick

Anybody got a pic?


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Man......*

That sucks. Never seen one but I hear they a re a nasty little critter.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

*Snakehead pic*



Tricky Rick said:


> Anybody got a pic?


www.outdoorsportstv.com/snakeheadfish.jpg


----------



## jjaachapa

Well if they keep putting a bounty on those kritters I'm sure it can solve the problem. 
I agree with 1fishinmusician, someone has to be setting those fish free.
If the word gets out that they taste good then they dont stand a chance.
Chapa


----------



## Flyersfan

I hate to say it but they come from ASIA.....
and Asians find them a delicacy.....you read between those lines


----------



## 1fishinmusician

Up until a few years ago when they outlawed them you could buy snakeheads in just about any aquarium shop. Many non native species end up in our waters this way. People tire of their pets and let them go. We have a lake here which is full of talapia and the DNR determined that they came from aquarium dumpers.


----------



## GotchaMack

I hope they don't find a way into the Susky too! I'm sure the vast majority of these fish were released by private aquarists with nothing better to do after they were brought up by the media back in 2002. It is amazing how dumb human beings can be, and releasing a snakehead(s) into a local waterway to see if they make it and if they have an impact is well within the abilities of the common moron!


----------



## fishhead

If muskie or big cats find them tasty it won't be a problem!


----------



## KT_UMCP

A snakehead is a VERY ferocious fish. An adult snakehead would make life a living hell for the muskie and big cat.


----------



## GotchaMack

KT_UMCP said:


> A snakehead is a VERY ferocious fish. An adult snakehead would make life a living hell for the muskie and big cat.


50" muskie/50lbs. channel cat VS. 24" adult snakehead

I know who is in trouble and it isn't the cat or muskie


----------



## brobert

Whens the last time you heard of a 50 lb musky or catfish caught at either the Schuylkill or the delaware?

The native fish do not stand a chance against the snakehead.

In the past i have raised several (15 total) snakeheads in my fishtanks, Snakeheads can eat a fish almost their size! They attack anything and just eat and eat and eat. 

Also they are near impossible to kill. 
They can live in the most cruddy water and breed like crazy! 

also some get larger then 24"
look at some of the pics on this page

http://www.carpecarpio.com/exoticfishpictures.html

Fishing in PA is going to change very soon forever. 

Oh and btw , i never dumped any of my fish down the toliet or in any stream or river.


----------



## rgking03

*Snake heads*

damn those get big! Are these just fresh to brackish water fish or can they survive in saltwater. 

Words of my neighbor they fugly!


----------



## 1fishinmusician

Fortunately, they can't live in saltwater.


----------



## fishhead

Don't know how big the Schuykill cats get, but I watched a couple guys pulling 15 pounders out this summer, and I used to fish with a guy that caught a bunch of 40"+ muskie in there. The PA state records are below, but no current PA record is from the Schuykill.

Channel cat - 35lb
Flathead cat - 43lb
Muskie - 54lb


----------



## GotchaMack

Don't know about the Surekill but the Susky is loaded with huge muskie and monster cats. These fish sound meaner than panther piss, but when they are young they will meet their match in the form of our most terrifying and ferocious native fish, the smallie! I am also super curious as to whether or not these menaces can even survive a Pennsylvania winter, I mean we are talking about a tropical critter here right?


----------



## KT_UMCP

Gotcha. there isnt a fish out there that i know of that is more of a survivor then the snakehead. Last year in Wheaton regional park, a fisherman caught a snakehead and reported it to the park officials. They had to end up closing the whole lake so they can shock the waters. every known fish that was in there were floating on there bellies not to mention a nice 5lb lm bass. The critters are able to travel from lake to lake. They come out of the water and actually slithers themselves on land to another location. I don't know any other fish that can do this.


----------



## GotchaMack

I don't question how tough this critter is, they sound like a really hardy and resilient fish. I have no doubt that if these guys have enough numbers to breed in any body of water they will prosper and surely upset the native ecosystem in a very bad way. My main question now would have to be whether or not these guys can survive a harsh and frozen winter? It seems by recent reports of them that they have been able to carry through the seasons in some places since 2002. I do not know what the circumstances and temperatures were in these place, but I'm having a hard time imagining a tropical fish surviving under ice for 3 or 4 months, hopefully they cannot easily traverse the winter season, if not this should hold their invasion in check.


----------



## fishhead

What with global warming, PA will have tropical weather all year long pretty soon


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Wow!!!!*

That's a bad a$$ fish. It's like a fish version of roaches.


----------



## TreednNC

1fishinmusician said:


> Up until a few years ago when they outlawed them you could buy snakeheads in just about any aquarium shop. Many non native species end up in our waters this way. People tire of their pets and let them go. We have a lake here which is full of talapia and the DNR determined that they came from aquarium dumpers.


Im in the wetland/creek delineation line of work...Was checking a creek behind a subdivision in Huntersville NC and walked up to it and about 3 dozen goldfish shot out and went down stream when I walked up DONT DUMP YOUR PETS PPL....feral cats, wild dogs, snakeheads....none of it is good for the wellbeing of native species


----------



## 1fishinmusician

I've lived in both Philly and DC and seein as the weather is bout the same in both places I'd say they'll survive the winter in Philly just as they have in DC. Apparently a lot of so called, "tropical" species can adapt to winter conditions. Here in the Potomac we have snakeheads, goldfish, koi, and who knows what surviving year after year and increasing in size and numbers.


----------



## OUTCAST

I don't think I understand the problem! Ya just build them a fish ladder so they can get back up to the Capitol where they came from!


----------



## 1fishinmusician

I hear ya on that Outcast, politicians are all fishy characters


----------



## granpafish

They aren't tropical. There are at least two species of Snakehead and the one that is turning up in this area is the Northern Snakehead. It is common in the Northern part of China where the winters are New England like. Get used to them, they're here to stay. I wouldn't worry too much cuz big fish still eat little fish and there are enough big fish around to keep the snakeheads honest. Granpa


----------



## GotchaMack

Well that is the news I feared the most. Looks like we've got ourselves an alien invasion in our waters that threatens to unbalance entire fisheries. Now the only thing left to do is find out the most affective method of catching these things and start killing them whenever possible. That and find the dozens of idiots who released these things and give them a few swift kicks.


----------



## brobert

fishhead said:


> What with global warming, PA will have tropical weather all year long pretty soon


Uhm, Actually No.

With the ice bergs melting, a flood of fresh water will invade the oceans intercostal current, this current affects the comming of summer each year. Once the salt level of this water is changed too much they say summer wont come at all and from the middle of the usa up will be in an ice age. 

I forget how exaclty they worded it but do a search and some reading on the next ice age and you'll find it all. 

They say it will happen in SECONDS!! 
They say they found woolie mamouths frozen with grass still in its mouth.

Also found flowers frozen in solid ice. 

Like one day the temp went from mid 70's to - 50 in seconds. 

Kinda what that movie "The day after tomorrow" 
was depecting. 

I dont know if this will even happen or if it will in my life time but movin down south is sounding better and better everyday.


----------



## fishhead

Who knows! Actually my "global warming" comment was tounge in cheek. I think a lot of folks try and base predictions on a very small pattern of weather, but it probably requires taking a look at the bigger picture.

As for the frozen flowers and such, I gotta believe it was something a lot more catastrophic, like a major volcanic eruption or a big meteor hit.


----------



## Flyersfan

If I catch a snake head one thing is for sure, it's getting a buck-knife thru it's head.....
I suggest everyone do the same....it's not native and it can unbalance the whole East coast fresh water eco-system.


----------



## TunaFish

*Just spoke to*

my sister in-law. In China, they also fear these fish and are aware of their ferociousnesses. According to her, in some villages, they too pumped out the water from few lakes in an attempt to capture the snakeheads. Even after the water is pumped out, the snakeheads are capable of crawling between rocks, thus making it tough to spot for them. Also, they can squeeze into crevases where it's almost impossible to capture, let alone see.

On a different note, they do sell them in stores, however, they are farm raised and are a delicacy dish especialy for soups. Interestingly, she also told me it's pretty expensive and tasty too.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

My guess is RuddeDogg will be postin a recipe for em soon


----------



## Flyersfan

They're on the menu at MENZ'S this year


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Hhhmmmm........*

That's new one. Don't have a recipe for them.....YET......Let me see what I can find...



AHA!!!!! See recipies..........


----------



## Fox Watersports

*Snakeheads.........*

There is a large lake somewhere in the Ukraine that used to be full of all kinds of freshwater gamefish. Snakeheads got introduced into the lake, all resident species were eaten, the only thing that remains is the new commercial gillnet fishery for snakeheads in the lake....

That give you any insight on how bad these dudes are?

If you find one, kill it. If you find someone dumping one, kill them.


----------



## rgking03

*Nasty Snakeheads*

Invasive Species Program—Snakeheads,
Aquatic Invaders
What are snakeheads?
Snakeheads are airbreathing freshwater
fishes that are not native to North America. In
scientific terms, snakeheads are divided into two distinct genera:
Channa (snakeheads of Asia, Malaysia,
and Indonesia); and Parachanna (African snakeheads). 
In the summer of 2002 and again in late spring 2004, one of the Asian species, the northern snakehead, generated national media attention when anglers caught this fish in a pond in Maryland and, more recently, in the Potomac River in Maryland and Virginia. Fisheries scientists consider snakeheads to be invasive species because they have the potential to threaten native fishes, the
recreational fishing industry, and aquatic ecosystems.

What do they look like?
Snakeheads have a long, cylindrical body with a large mouth and sharp teeth. They have enlarged scales on top of their heads and their eyes are located far forward on their head, similar to the scale patterns and eye positions of snakes. Because their heads are similar to the heads of snakes, they have long been known by the common name “snakeheads.” Size and color patterns vary among 29 recognized species. The largest recorded snakehead was almost 6 feet in length. Additionally, the young (juveniles) of many species often have color patterns dramatically different from the coloration of adults. Adult snakeheads superficially resemble the bowfin, a native North American fish.

Where are they from? 
Snakeheads are native to parts of Asia and Africa. Fishery scientists have found individuals of four species in waters of California, Florida, Hawaii, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Virginia, and Wisconsin. Reproducing populations, however, have been documented only in Florida, Hawaii, and Maryland. The blotched snakehead (Channa maculata) has thrived in Oahu, Hawaii, for more than a century; the bullseye snakehead (C. marulius) was discovered thriving in Florida in 2000. An isolated reproducing population of northern snakeheads was eradicated in Maryland in 2002. Captures of northern snakeheads of several different sizes in the Potomac River, Maryland and Virginia, in late spring and during summer 2004 indicates that this species is likely reproducing there.

How did they get here?
Prior to being added to the list of injurious wildlife under the Lacey Act in October 2002, which banned import and interstate transport without a permit from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, snakeheads were sold in pet stores and in live food fish markets and some restaurants in several major U.S. cities, including Boston, New York, and St. Louis. Live specimens have been confiscated by authorities in Alabama, California, Florida, Texas, Virginia, and Washington where possession of live snakeheads is illegal. Some snakeheads living in natural waters of the U.S. may have been released by aquarium hobbyists or those hoping to establish a local food resource. Also, some cultures practice “prayer animal release,” a faith-based activity in which individuals purchase, then release, an animal (fish, amphibian, reptile, or bird) to earn merits with a deity.

What are the potential effects to our waters? 
During all life stages, snakeheads compete with native species for food and habitat. As juveniles, they eat zooplankton, insect larvae, small crustaceans, and the young of other fishes. As adults, they become voracious predators, feeding on other fishes, crustaceans, frogs, small reptiles, and sometimes birds and small mammals. Should snakeheads become established in North American ecosystems, their predatory behavior could drastically disrupt food webs and ecological conditions, thus forever changing native aquatic systems by modifying the array of native species. An additional concern is the snakehead’s potential to transfer pathogens to native fishes, because snakeheads can carry diseases and parasites that have the potential to be harmful. Fishery scientists need to study this potential to determine if diseases and parasites can be transferred to North American species.

Have snakeheads been introduced to places other than the United States?
Northern snakeheads were purposefully introduced and established into Japan in the early 1900s. They were introduced into parts of the former Soviet Union (Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan) when accidentally mixed with shipments of imported Asian carps. This fish also became established in Russia for a short time in the 1950s and was successfully introduced into Czechoslovakia. The blotched snakehead was successfully introduced into the Philippines and into Madagascar where it is now a major threat to many of the endemic cichlid fishes of that island nation. The chevron snakehead (Channa striata) was successfully introduced into the Philippines, is reported to be established in other Pacific islands, and is being cultured in Hawaii.

Do snakeheads “walk?”
Although claims of their mobility have been greatly exaggerated, several species of snakeheads are able to wriggle overland from one body of water to another, particularly if the ground is wet. They do this by flexing their body and pushing with their tail, while using their broad pectoral fins to stabilize their head. It is unknown how far they can travel on land. This crawling ability is reduced in larger species of snakeheads as they reach adulthood. The introduced blotched snakehead in Madagascar is known to crawl onshore, allow its body to be covered with ants, then return to the water where the ants are dislodged and subsequently eaten by the fish.

How many eggs do snakeheads lay?
Juvenile snakeheads (fry) cluster at the surface of their “nest,” a column of water cleared from vegetation in 2-3 feet of water. Their parents will aggressively guard their nest for 3-4 weeks while the fry develop their fins, learn to school, and are ready to fend for themselves. A mature northern snakehead female can carry as many as 50,000 eggs, although some will not develop and others will be eaten by insects and small fishes following fertilization. Depending on water temperature, eggs can hatch in about 24-48 hours. When the fry hatch, they remain clustered at the surface of the nest until their fins develop. At that time, the young (early juveniles) begin swimming by diving down into the center of the nest, then rising back to the surface. Early juveniles remain in the nest for 3-4 weeks, schooling, and being guarded by one or both parents. All species of snakeheads guard their eggs and young, a behavior that is rare in our native fishes. The reproductive behavior of snakeheads is quite interesting. Most, perhaps all, are nest builders. The northern snakehead, for example, builds its nest in shallow water by clearing an area of vegetation. This results in a cylindrical column of water devoid of most vegetation. Nests are about 2-3 feet deep and about 3 feet in diameter. A few species of snakeheads are mouthbrooders; that is, one of the parents will carry fertilized eggs in its mouth cavity. When the fry hatch, they are retained in the mouth until their fins develop to the point the young can swim. Even after the young leave the mouth of the adult, the parents continue to guard the young fish until they are able to fend for themselves.

What eats snakeheads?
Although little information exists in the scientific literature regarding predation on snakeheads, juveniles would be the most vulnerable to predation by other predatory fishes and some wading birds once they leave the nest and their guarding parents. In U.S. waters where snakeheads have become established, the most likely predatory fishes on juveniles would be gars, larger sunfishes, bass, perch, and pike. Because most native fishes could not eat the larger species of adult snakeheads, these snakeheads could become the top predators within the freshwater fish community.

What are the major concerns
about snakeheads? 
Humans also eat snakeheads. Within their native ranges and places where they have been introduced, some species are considered a delicacy. Several species are caught in the wild for food, whereas others are cultured.

Where do snakeheads live?
Snakeheads are freshwater fishes with little, if any, tolerance for saltwater. Within their native and introduced ranges, they live in small and large streams, canals, rivers, ponds, reservoirs, and lakes. Many species can tolerate a wide range of pH, and one species living in Malaysia and parts of Indonesia prefers highly acid waters (pH 2.8-3.8). The northern snakehead and several other species prefer to live in somewhat dense aquatic vegetation where they feed and reproduce.

Can snakeheads harm humans?

Most snakeheads will avoid contact with humans. However, when guarding their eggs or young, they can become aggressive if approached. One species, the giant snakehead (Channa micropeltes) native to southeastern Asia, has been reported to be aggressive toward humans who got too close to their nest. Other snakeheads are not as aggressive toward humans.


----------



## Flyersfan

WoW 
Snakehead 101....class is dismissed
Thanks King


----------



## RuddeDogg

*I still say......*

Find em and fillet em!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgking03

*Recipe for Snakehead **RUDDEDOGG***

Got this from a Asian chef at work.

Mam trey toke chamhoy .

(Steamed Mam *fermented snakehead fish.* ) 

Ingredients : 

1 Whole fermented snakehead fish(Mam). 
4 oz. Unsalted bacon. Sliced thin.(Option) or 1 tablespoon cooking oil. 
2 Cloves garlic. Minced. 
2 Stalks green onion. Chopped. 
1 Teaspoon sugar.(Option). 
¼ Teaspoon black pepper. 
4 Hot chili pepper.(Option). 

Procedures : 

Put Mam in a steam able cook ware or bowl. 

Pre heat a small skillet. When it hot add unsalted bacon and cook till it brown.

Add garlic with bacon, stirs and immediately pour everything on Mam.

If no pork: Brown garlic with cooking oil and pour on top of Mam.

Seasoning Mam with sugar and black pepper.

Sprinkles green onion and top with hot chili peppers. 

Steamed Mam for 1 hour or till Mam tender. 

Serve hot with rice and boiled, steamed or fresh raw vegetables.

Note: Some people like to dips cut up cucumber, green banana and bitter melon with mix herbs in steamed Mam but any fresh cut vegetables that you prefer are fine . 

And some like to dips boiled vegetables in steamed Mam also , boiled Asian water spinach is good choice or any boiled vegetables that you prefers. 

Enjoy.


----------



## rgking03

*Snakeheads*

That last posting was credited to a biologist that I know that works at Stockton College..

I be to Dum to know that kinda information.. Ha


----------



## fishhead

My snakehead and hickory shad recipe's are the same:

1) Put whole fish on hardwood board.
2) Bake for 20min per lb at 350 degrees
3) Allow to cool for 15 minutes
4) discard fish and cut board into 4oz portions.
5) serve with tartar or A1


----------



## rgking03

fishhead said:


> My snakehead and hickory shad recipe's are the same:
> 
> 1) Put whole fish on hardwood board.
> 2) Bake for 20min per lb at 350 degrees
> 3) Allow to cool for 15 minutes
> 4) discard fish and cut board into 4oz portions.
> 5) serve with tartar or A1



Sounds good do you serve that with white grain wine or red?


----------



## fishhead

A quart of Mad Dog!


----------



## Singletjeff

Actually, you can run them through with a buck knife, however my suggestion would be to cart that thing into Bass Pro Shops. Last I checked they were offering a $50 gift card as a bounty for them. I could be off on the amount, or if they are actually still doing it....but $50 of fishing equipment is worth my drive any day.


----------



## fishhead

Looks like that Bass Pro offer has expired. Here's some stuff I Googled:

The "Snakehead Reward'' Program runs from July 1 through October 31, 2004.
Bass Pro Shops "Snakehead Reward" Gift Card amounts are as follows:
$10 for Snakeheads under 12 inches
$25 for Snakeheads 13 to 24 inches
$50 for Snakeheads over 24 inches
In addition, anglers will receive a "Snakehead Wrangler" cap from the Maryland DNR Fisheries Service.
For More information, contact: Allan Ellis at Bass Pro Shops, 410-689-2500 ext. 5217 or e-mail [email protected]

It is illegal in at least seventeen states to possess live snakeheads: Alabama, California, Colorado, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Idaho, Iowa, Kentucky, Mississippi, Nevada, Oregon, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, Texas, Utah and Washington. 
In January 2005 a Los Angeles, California area supermarket owner Daniel Rhee and his Assi Super Incorporated was fined almost $230,000 and given 3 years probation for importing and selling live snakehead fish. Rhee was smuggling about $25,000 dollars worth of the fish per year from Korea. They were imported labeled as "sea bass" and/or "freshwater bass"


----------

